# NE Ohio Slot Car Show...This Month!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*The oldest running slot car show is coming soon………don’t miss it!*

*:thumbsup:*















------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I'll be going to the Bichfield show.

__________________


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

btttt


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll be there John! As usual!! pig


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

johnny i will be there to so will joann from park lane hobbies in dyer in we both have tables see u there zoom we go


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Show is this weekend!!!!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Rats! I have a race this weekend or I would be there, well, except for the fact I live near Seattle....... we don't HAVE slot car events like this around here.

I hope everyone who attends has a great time and gets some great bargains!

Later The Jealous in Renton Wa. Rockinator :wave:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what time the show opens. For some reason
this information seems to always be excluded.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I think he let's the herd in at 9AM, but I am not sure about that. Johnny would know! pig


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Great question......:thumbsup:

I beleive pig is correct w/ official dealer set up time @ 8am and/or floor rights buyers....but to confirm try contacting Brad the show promoter, his contact info is provided.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have actually been in the room to set up before 7:30AM. I do that to sneak out and get some breakfast before the herd comes in! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Show Opens*

According to the mailing I get, the show starts at 9:30A and runs until 3:30P. It has set-up time at 8A.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

TheRockinator said:


> Rats! I have a race this weekend or I would be there, well, except for the fact I live near Seattle....... *we don't HAVE slot car events like this around here.*
> 
> *Well, then just move to Ohio!*.....North Coast H.O. is racing that night on The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway......which is the final planned race for that track too!....We'll be running the Halloween 100's
> ....and of course, showing off and discussing ALL the goodies that we've come home with earlier in the day.
> ...


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Show*

Well guys its friday oct 28 only 2 days till the richfield show is every 1 ready so on sat at around noon or 1 pm ill have my room door open for room sales please stop in and feel free to look ty honda27/darrell


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> Well guys its friday oct 28 only 2 days till the richfield show is every 1 ready so on sat at around noon or 1 pm ill have my room door open for room sales please stop in and feel free to look ty honda27/darrell


"Room Door Open.."..????
i thought u said u were taking it off the hinges, & adding marquee lights over the doorway :freak:

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

honda27 said:


> Well guys its friday oct 28 only 2 days till the richfield show is every 1 ready so on sat at around noon or 1 pm ill have my room door open for room sales please stop in and feel free to look ty honda27/darrell


I wouldn't stop by Honda's room. He said he's gonna be plenty gassy for the show! EWWWWWW!!! ick! ick! ICK!!  pig


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Richfield Show is one of the crown jewels of the slot car hobby due to the intense dedication and hard work of the promotors, the many supportive vendors who make the trek to NE Ohio, and the many enthusiasts and fans (the Happy Herd I must add!) who show up and lay down their hard earned cash to partake of some of the best of what the hobby has to offer. Getting this magical combination together once is not easy and doing it for 28 years running is absolutely phenomenal. Going to this show is almost like a homecoming event and it never fails to satisfy ... and empty your wallet. If you're within a reasonable driving distance of Cleveland, OH make sure you add this event to your list of "must do" for rounding out your hobby experience.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Finally on my way to Cleveland. Will be in Erie, PA shortly. Maybe I will beat Honda to the hotel this year again! Hee Hee. See all you hobbytalkers there! On to Richfield! On to Subway!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*On my way...*

I'm leaving the house now.
Looking forward to seeing honda27 and partypig tonight.

__________________


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

See everyone tomorrow @ the show for breakfast!


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

well the show was ok but not a big turn out because of snow on the east coast hope the spring show is a better one no snow for show on april 29 2012 i took pics at the show i will post them up some time this week in a post here ty.


----------

